# G'Day TAMsters



## Mr Right

I haven't been on TAM for a while and I was wondering whatever happened to Rosie1 (I think was her handle). I saw she was banned and I cant find her thread/s anywhere, can someone tell me what happened to her to get banned and what was the outcome of her Husbands cheating? I know she kicked him out of the country house they were living in and he was trying everything to get her back and he had booted the POS OW (Jennifer).
Thanks
Regards

Mr Right

Edit: just found some info, so is it true that the story she wrote was all BS?


----------



## EleGirl

It's true that it was made up. But she said that it was written based on something that really had happened to her a long time ago.

Who knows. All we know is that she started coming on to guys on TAM. Then was caught in her lies and confessed.


----------



## Mr Right

Thanks EleGirl
Gee hey it takes a special kind of F$&ked up to make something like that up!!!


----------



## EleGirl

Mr Right said:


> Thanks EleGirl
> Gee hey it takes a special kind of F$&ked up to make something like that up!!!


Yea it does. She was just trying out a story line if I recall correctly. She wasted a lot of people's time and concern. 

We get a fair number of trolls here though. There are at least two stories going on right now that I think are trolls.

College is out for the summer so the kids need something to do.:scratchhead:


----------



## IndiaInk

Well Mr. Right, your thread offers me probably my best chance to ask a question I've been curious about for quite some time, so I hope allow me to ask it.

Does anyone know what happened to the "Took him for granted, now he's leaving thread"

That was an incredibly sad story and the thread was very popular.

I personally devoted some real effort into writing 'quality' advice into it.

And then it just vanished

I wondered if it had ended up being a troll-story or something...and maybe that's it had been 'so moving' 

Can anyone enlighten me? I'd appreciate it!!


----------

